# Bar keepers Friend-Stain remover.



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Quite a while back it was recommended on here (forgot who) to use BKF to clean the windscreen. TBH I couldn't get on with it. Tried a few times and not used since.

Finishing off a detail on seals around side windows. At one point when doing the pass/side window the sun was shining and the glass looked like mottled water marks. By default, went to HCL dilution and spotted some on a patch with zero change? Out with the Scangrip hand light and no idea what they might be, It wasn't water. 
Made up a paste of BKF and worked on part, very small damp cotton rag and worked a small area. Bingo!
Really close inspection on the rest of the glass with the light found more, but very difficult to locate them. In hindsight that is the norm, glass looks great and then in a certain light look crap:wall:

Today went about all the glass. Afterwards they were really squeaky clean and slick.
So why did this gear work well this time and not before? User error :lol: To share why may be of help as I haven't read any application method on here.
Mixed up the paste and small cotton rag folded twice into a small puck of 50x50mm. Dampened the rag, applied some paste and worked each door window in one and R&F in quarters. 
Found getting the paste right was easy, hard part was getting the cloth dampness right. Tricky until it was easier to work without going dry, but not too wet. Plish away in straight lines each way.
In short learned the hard way, maybe this will save anyone struggling same.
Get this gear right and it is a must have to deep clean glass. just don't get too aggressive as it will put a frosted finish patch on the glass. Don't ask how I know, but it will polish up again with the same combo gently. Might be why is states on the label, to rub gently 
Hope it helps someone :thumb:


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

I bought this once and i could'nt warm to it maybe i was using it wrong also. I will give it a whirl soon. Lets face it we have plenty of time on our hands ....


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I use a washing up sponge - the non scratch variety and use this side to rub in and agitate as required, flipping over to the sponge side and doing sweeping passes top to bottom etc. 

Works well for me :thumb: 

I use the powder version as well...


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

Andyblue said:


> I use a washing up sponge - the non scratch variety and use this side to rub in and agitate as required, flipping over to the sponge side and doing sweeping passes top to bottom etc.
> 
> Works well for me :thumb:
> 
> I use the powder version as well...


It's the powder version i have Andy if i can find it.....


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Sounds like these could have been a good applicator as opposed to the rag, I've yet to try them so can't comment on performance but I have a feeling it would have some more bite









Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I like it and have used it often on glass, running boards(4x4) and the exhaust tips. Big fan of its cleaning potential but be gentle as you mention because it can be quite abrasive if too much pressure is applied. :thumb:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Rian said:


> Sounds like these could have been a good applicator as opposed to the rag, I've yet to try them so can't comment on performance but I have a feeling it would have some more bite
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Cheers Rian, but I didn't get on with the sponges as suggested already. Tried that way before.
I was confident in using cotton with it being a paste which is normally used with most abrasives on hard surfaces, it worked really well and reason I posted this. The application instructions do actually state to spinkle on a wet cloth, but I made a paste. :thumb:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

It's my go to window cleaner.

I use the powder, mixed with distilled (white) vinegar to a paste and applied a bit like you would a wax. I don't use "pressure" as such. Leave to dry. Wipe off with Blue tissue roll.

If it gets a bit too thick or isn't coming off then just spritz with a little vinegar.

The active agent is Oxalyic Acid so mixing with vinegar keeps it acidic - the opposite of what most cleaning agents are as they are generally alkaline.

Works for me. :thumb:

Andy.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Itstony said:


> Cheers Rian, but I didn't get on with the sponges as suggested already. Tried that way before.
> I was confident in using cotton with it being a paste which is normally used with most abrasives on hard surfaces, it worked really well and reason I posted this. The application instructions do actually state to spinkle on a wet cloth, but I made a paste. :thumb:


Ahh no worries, apologies if I've already shown these,


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Rian said:


> Ahh no worries, apologies if I've already shown these,


I hadn't seen these particular ones from you Rian, see no reason why you shouldn't post as and when you see fit. A lot of transient members not regular visitors. If they were regular, we wouldn't see the same questions each day, right? 
The sponge or scouring pads maybe great and quicker on really bad neglected glass surface, but most will have fairly clean glass compared to those that do not. Quite understandable, people have busy lives.
Glass will look acceptable to most. On really close inspection though contamination is on there. The more you check it in various light sources it's astounding how bad it can be. Glass cleaner only, even regular wont prevent contamination.
I'm going to make it a periodic once a month on all the cars with BKF. A small cotton pad and go over all with 2/3 fingers and quick light polish is no real big effort or time to get that squeaky clean we like to feel.

Posted this comment before, good opportunity to briefly do so again and share.
Used to get so frustrated glass cleaning like we all have/do. Looks fine, then the Sun shines through from a different angle and left asking, where did that mark come from?:wall:
It really helps best having the Sun on the glass being cleaned, even a great detailing light cannot beat the Sun. Clean the glass and keep jumping inside to check. Then doing the inside the same. If it's not clean, it cannot hide. Makes the job a lot easier and quicker. :thumb:
The ones that I find really are hard to pick up, are the door windows These are so hard to see until the Sun shines on them and all the fine line streaks look like they came out to play. window cleaner won't move them. I couldn't and can't see them any other time when faint, only with help of the Sun.
Clean that dust and crap trapped in the door under the wiper rubber and stop it scouring and marking. :thumb:


----------



## mikerd4 (Oct 27, 2006)

Is it the one that comes in a powder?


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

mikerd4 said:


> Is it the one that comes in a powder?


Yep :thumb:


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Is this the one Tony:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bar-Keeper...0263758&sprefix=bar+keepers+fr,aps,181&sr=8-2


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*RS3*
That's the kiddie :thumb:


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. Gave this a try on the oven door (as a test before using on the car) and let's just say the door looks the cleanest it ever has in 2.5 years of living in our flat. In fact, it looks brand new.

I wish I'd taken a before picture.

I realise the vinegar is very useful for removing any left over dusty residue from the BKF.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Another 👍 here for BKF, not only for glass. This morning I was cleaning many years’ grime off an old chapel stone window frame that had been gloss painted, ripples and all.

Tried the likes of the acclaimed Cillet Bang, even with a nailbrush, but would hardly touch it. But the powder version of BKF, used as instructed, cut through it, not quite like a hot knife through butter, but so much better than any of the arsenal of cleaning products I’d taken with me. And it’s cheaper!

I suppose it’s a bit like the old powder Vim....


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Only £2.50 on Amazon now.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00BLKGJ2G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&psc=1


----------

